
Ask HN: GDPR Data Deletion Template - pit2
With GDPR getting into effect tomorrow I would like to start asking all these companies who kindly sent me an email on the last couple of weeks to delete all my data. Have you guys come across any template I can use that includes all the legal slang to make it work? Or just a &quot;please delete my data&quot; will do the trick?
======
Raed667
I found this [0] a while ago. I think its a fun exercise.

[0] : [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/nightmare-letter-subject-
acce...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/nightmare-letter-subject-access-
request-under-gdpr-karbaliotis/)

~~~
pit2
That is... wow... it totally deserves the "nightmare" tag. Thanks for sharing!

